# Paint Job



## Alcorius (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey everybody!

So I drive this 2004 Goat that is Torrid Red with the red interior. Gorgeous car and all. I got it when I was in high school and last year at the big senior football game some drunk fool keyed it  and boy is the key deep :shutme. Well I got it quoted, its a grand to have it "disappear." Well I kinda wanted a new paint job. My money goes to my car and girls, well, no girls as of now, so my baby gets it all. I just cant justify upgrading my performance before i fix whats already wrong with the car.

So here is the criteria, I have red interior, so my paint should have some sort of red factored in (i cant get like a chrome orange paint job). The best I came up with is black with red racing stripes and red accents on the sides. I also have a banshee hood if you want to get creative with that.

Throw out your ideas, if you have any idea type it out, I really want them all. Thank you for brainstorming with me too!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Have it repaired with OEM color and maybe do black stripes if thats your thing or sell it and buy a black GTO with red interior.

You will be in sticker shock when you see the price to properly change a cars color.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Alcorius said:


> My money goes to my car and girls, well, no girls as of now, so my baby gets it all


Maybe some of that money should have gone for better insurance coverage.........


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I would have it repainted the same color and have some racing stripes ghosted on it or maybe just some subtle ghost flames coming from the scoops in the hood. If they are really good you could remove the GTO side badges and have them ghost painted on instead, that would be unique and cool looking.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

It's cheaper to just have the door repainted the same color.

A total repaint would be at least $5k and that's if they can salvage your primer and use your current color as a base. If they have to strip it bare, I'd guess $10k for a paint job.

A classy paint job would be $15k. But that's mostly labor (well all those prices are). Sanding takes a lot of time especially if you do it right and have 5-6 coats from bare metal.


----------



## Alcorius (Jan 18, 2011)

I kinda like the ghost stripes or the black stripes, so thank you for the input!

As for having better insurance coverage, I have fine coverage, but thank you for being the only person to have a response that wasn't having to deal with the question what-so-ever. If I had insurance questions, then I would have gone to my parents or an agent.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Ease up, maybe if I would have followed it with a smiley you wouldn't have taken it so seriously, which is wasn't, my bad.........


----------



## Alcorius (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry man, tends to be difficult to tell what peoples intentions are over written messages. My misinterpretation.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Okay, that's behind us now. My opinion on the topic is similar to others. A properly done color change with the way cars are painted now days would be cost-prohibitive. I've always liked the 'ghost stripe' idea but nothing drastic. People talk about how bland the styling on these car is but I actually like the lines and anything more that subtle graphics tends to affect the lines.


----------



## Alcorius (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks! I think im going to have to go with the ghost stripes with the OEM color. Thanks for what all of you said!


----------



## Bossin (Jul 27, 2011)

paint it like that 1


----------



## Bud 1 (Nov 13, 2017)

Just an idea OEM color with vinyl stripes. I have a blk 06 with black interior, I put on silver stripes. I had Tint World do the stripes, about $150.00. I always hand wash my car.


----------

